# System się nie wyłącza :/

## matiit

Używam kde... zmieniłem kdm na slima. 

Gdy wpisuję komende shutdown -h now to zamiast się wyłączyć to wszystko się zacina... komp się nie wyłącza...

Podobnie jest z reboot.

Problem pojawił się gdy próbowałem zmienić uprawnienia dla /sbin/hat i skopiowac to do /usr/bin... 

Czy da się to jakos naprawić albo przywrócić do domyślnego stanu?

___ przed chwilą zauważyłęm że problem jest tylko pod kde... z konsoli1 jest ok... 

Co może być nie tak?

----------

## Qlawy

jak się takie cuda wyprawia...

podaj jakie masz uprawnienia do /sbin/halt i nie kopiuj tego tam gdzie się nie powinno to można inną drogą rozwiązać.

----------

## matiit

Sytuacja jest taka.

Polecenie shutdown -h now i reboot nie działają z Xów... 

tzn komp się całkowicie zacina...

Sprawdzane na fluxbox i kde.

z tty1 jest ok.

Bardzo proszę  pomoc.

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Sytuacja jest taka.
> 
> Polecenie shutdown -h now i reboot nie działają z Xów... 
> 
> tzn komp się całkowicie zacina...
> ...

 Najlepiej przywróć uprawnienia tak jak były, nic nie kopiuj (po co są dowiązania symboliczne?), a jeśli chcesz aby zwykły user mógł wyłączyć komputer bez przechodzenia do slim'a to poczytaj o sudo.

P.S. Nadal precyzyjnie nie podałeś co zrobiłeś ;P

----------

## matiit

Uprawnienia pozmieniałem na te same....

zrobbiłem +s na halt i reboocie i skopiopwałem do /usr/bin :]

----------

## timor

 *timor wrote:*   

> ...(po co są dowiązania symboliczne?)...

 Przeczytaj jeszcze raz dokładnie ten kawałek  :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

timor no usunąłem te pliki które skopiowalem /usr/bin/reboot i  shutdown...

na razie chce żeby w ogóle działało zamykanie nie musi być z usera  :Razz: 

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> timor no usunąłem te pliki które skopiowalem /usr/bin/reboot i  shutdown...
> 
> na razie chce żeby w ogóle działało zamykanie nie musi być z usera 

 Spróbuj emerge --oneshot sys-apps/sysvinit.

----------

## matiit

Nie pomogło...

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Nie pomogło...

 Przeglądałeś logi? Może podrzuć /var/log/messages

----------

## matiit

komputer po tym zacięciu sie już nie loguje... więc w logach nic nie ma...

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> komputer po tym zacięciu sie już nie loguje... więc w logach nic nie ma...

 Logowanie do logów nic nie ma. W logach po restarcie powinieneś znaleźć coś o tym czemu się nie wyłącza. Sprawdź: messages, Xorg.0.log, kdm.log

----------

## matiit

ok...

 Jako że nie mam ze startem sysloga to go uruchomiłem ręcznie, dodałem do startu.

włączyłem xterma 

su 

reboot 

zwiecha

reset

i się włączył (tylko partycje root sprawdzało)

LOG:

http://wklej.org/id/13d2b5b23f

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> ok...
> 
>  Jako że nie mam ze startem sysloga to go uruchomiłem ręcznie, dodałem do startu.
> 
> włączyłem xterma 
> ...

 Czy to aby na pewno log podczas wyłączania systemu? Bo ja tam tylko widzę, że się włączał.

Uruchom ponownie system i wtedy podeślij.

----------

## matiit

no dałem reset przecież bo się zaciął

----------

